# Se puede puentear TA8210AH?



## fabry_nirvana (Mar 8, 2008)

Hola gente! como andan? bueno tengo una pequeña duda tengo una etapa Pionner GH905 que tiene un TA8210AH me han dicho que se puede puentear que es eso? jeje y tambien que quiero saber si se puede... tengo algo de idea pero necesito saber si es en serie o en paralelo

Gracias!


----------



## farzy (Mar 8, 2008)

1.- ¿para que quieres puentearlo? ¿con que finalidad?
2.- es un amplificador de audio 2 canales utilizado en autoestereos.
3.- necesitas el datasheet:

http://www.vakits.com/datasheets/TA8210AH.pdf?osCAdminID=eb079516b4ea88673ef41d05e2bcab58


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 8, 2008)

No se puede "Puentear" porque ya trabaja en puente 

http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/toshiba/1148.pdf


----------



## fabry_nirvana (Mar 8, 2008)

Necesito puentear porque tengo 4 canales de 200... y necesito 600...
jejeje


----------



## Mostdistortion (Mar 9, 2008)

4 canales de 200? también se le dice 200+200+200+200, no te lo digo de modo despectivo, así se dice en electrónica la potencia de un amplificador de mas de un canal...

Saludos.


----------



## Cautin (Oct 10, 2008)

TA8210AH
alguien puede decirme con cuanto voltaje y con cuanta corriente trabaja este amplificador?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2008)

Cautin dijo:
			
		

> TA8210AH
> alguien puede decirme con cuanto voltaje y con cuanta corriente trabaja este amplificador?



Intentaste buscar y leer el datasheet del integrado ?

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/toshiba/1148.pdf


----------



## Cautin (Oct 10, 2008)

Hola Fogonazo

Ya miré el datasheet pero no se donde se menciona esa parte...

gracias


----------



## jairo-anonio (Sep 17, 2009)

este amplificador trabaja con 12 voltios yo monte uno y me funciono de maravilla con los 12 voltios de una fuente debidamente rectificada y da 22 watios de salida rms suficiente como para trasnochar a tus vesinos


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 17, 2009)

Cautin dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo
> 
> Ya miré el datasheet pero no se donde se menciona esa parte...
> 
> gracias



 Acaso no miraste la parte donde dice "Absolute maximun Ratings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Un cuadro con bastantes datos que tratan, entre otras cosas, EL voltaje maximo del IC?

RTFD!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## MESEGESJOL22 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hola hice un circuito con el integrado TA8210AH y me pasa lo siguiente:
pongo un palante en una entrada y suena bien, ese mismo lo desenchufo y lo conecto en la otra entrada y anda bien! ahora conecto una parlante en una entrada y otro en la otra y distorciona! que puede se???


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 10, 2012)

MESEGESJOL22 dijo:


> Hola hice un circuito con el integrado TA8210AH y me pasa lo siguiente:
> pongo un palante en una *entrada* y suena bien, ese mismo lo desenchufo y lo conecto en la otra *entrada* y anda bien! ahora conecto una parlante en una *entrada* y otro en la otra y distorciona! que puede se???



¿No será *salida*?...

El transformador, ¿cumple con los requerimientos de corriente mínima?

Saludos


----------



## MESEGESJOL22 (Jun 10, 2012)

hola gracias por responder, si el transformador cuample con eso! ya que lo pruebo con otras potes y andan bien!

puede ser algun capacitor?


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 13, 2012)

Quizás debas aumentar la capacidad de la fuente.

Una fuente mínima para cuadrafónico(dos integrados), sería; Un transformador de 10V@8A, un puente de diodos de 15A, dos capacitores de 16V@4700uF...

Si algunos de éstos puntos están bajos, puede ser que sea el principal problema.

Si querés, poné la característica de tu fuente, y un esquema o una foto de ambas caras de la placa.

Saludos


----------



## copilug (Jul 27, 2014)

hola este ic de audio se alimenta de 9 a 18 voltios de continua minimo de corriente 4 amper


----------

